# Auction: Spring Turkey Hunt



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Donated by Michigan Wild Turkey Hunters Association. All proceeds going to oppose the ban on dove hunting. 
________________________________________

Their Webiste is: http://www.mwtha.net/

This information was forwarded to me by Linda Gallagher and I would assume if more information is needed....please PM her: Linda G. (she will be out of town till the 10th)

The Michigan Wild Turkey Hunters Association would also like to donate a one-day guided spring turkey hunt in May, 2007 for two people in either Michigan's beautiful Area J or beautiful Area K of northwestern Michigan. Hunters must have a license for Hunt 234 (long unlimited quota hunt) and Hunter's Safety. Time of hunt, accomodations and other details can be determined at a later date. 

- Hunters are required to follow all MI hunting laws, be ethical and safe, and purchase necesary MI licenses.

Auction will end on August 24th at 9:00 pm, eastern time. Bidding will be in minimums of $10 increments. M-S forums are not responsible in anyway for this auction....all final details and discretions will be decided between MWTHA and the winning bidder. 

Please check out this link for some more details on the CWCMI.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fo...d.php?t=146147


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

$100.00 :d


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The hatch is looking pretty good, and with our winter feeding programs, you can be fairly certain of lots of gobbling next spring. 

I also would like to add that Jim Maturen, a legend in Michigan turkey hunting and one of the finest people on God's green earth, will be guiding the lucky hunter if that person chooses to hunt Area K, probably on private land, and that I will not only have the services of two of the finest turkey hunters in Area J to assist me, Ron Boss and Frank Hersha, but access to many thousands of acres of prime Area J turkey country, again, mostly private lands. 

How much do guides out there charge for spring turkey hunting?? A lot more than $100, guys...I know it's a bit early to think spring, but look ahead-this is a guaranteed GREAT hunt. 

My cabin will not be open as yet during that time of the year, but I have an idea that we will donate the funds for a motel room for the lucky hunter, as well as food that day, transportation...etc., etc...

I'd like to see this one go to a minimum of $500...please...


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Spring will be here before you know it and you'll be kicking yourself for letting this one slip by.

Besides...cant beat the cause !


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

$150


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

$175.00


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

huh, your kung fu is strong...

I bid $200 :corkysm55


----------



## choop (Dec 1, 2003)

I bid 250.00.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

$300


----------



## choop (Dec 1, 2003)

If I win, can I do my hunt with a flintlock?


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

choop said:


> If I win, can I do my hunt with a flintlock?


 Hey,
It's your hunt.....why not?????? That would be an awesome story to write about and hopefully some success picture to boot!!! Go for it!

DAve


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

its not his hunt YET !!!!!


----------



## choop (Dec 1, 2003)

310.00


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

$400.00


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Auction is ending tonight (8-24-06) @ 9PM or when bidding stops(5 minute rule).

Come on guys.....let's finish strong!!!

Dave


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

FIJI said:


> $400.00


 Congratualations Fiji!!!! Thanks Linda and MWTHA for donating the time and trip to the Great Cause!!!! Please make your donation to this link and forward me your reciept at [email protected].......


http://www.cwcmi.org/miva/merchant.mvc

STay tune.....I have another round of auctions coming up in the next few days!

DAVE


----------

